# How to tell if my dog is pregnant by nipples



## Trish Baechler (Oct 29, 2018)

One of.the.kids was giving.our dog maisey a belly rub and said ew what's this and I looked nipple look out. I never looked before.so I dont know what they usually look like she woulda been in heat over a month ago. No dogs around and have a fully fenced yard.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Is this her first heat cycle?


----------



## Trish Baechler (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes she started 21 of may so finished b4 june 20th not sure the exact day


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I've noticed the girl's nipples become much more prominent after their first heat cycle. So it likely doesn't mean anything.

Generally, if she's pregnant, the nipples will pink up around the base, and you'll notice some mammary tissue developing below the nipples as well. This occurs later in pregnancy for most dogs.

Other signs of pregnancy are slight whitish discharge from the vulva. The vulva stays swollen, changes in abdomen- the tuck will disappear, morning sickness which varies dog to dog but usually hits around week 3-4, and changes in appetite and behavior. 

The only way to know for sure is to get an ultrasound at the vet. I had a girl carry a singleton and there were no external signs until the little guy came along.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

My girl just had her first heat cycle and her nipples grew like that after and just stayed larger. You can take her to the vet if you’re concerned but I’m sure everything is ok!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Some females have false pregnancies, and will show mammary enlargement, and even sometimes produce milk. I you are sure she was kept secure during her heat, I wouldn't worry. Nipple enlargement is a normal part of the hormonal cycle.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That looks like a normal nipple to me. BTY2 'though, has one pair ot nipples that stick out like handles. She's not pregnant, that's just her "look."


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

My malinois went thru a false pregnancy, her nipples quadrupled in size and it seemed as if her stomach swelled a little, and even completely after her cycle her vulva was swollen. I was beyond worried that she got out for a while I was at school and decided she needed some puppies. I demanded that she went to the vet to see and got it all figured out.. luckily no puppies..
She even lactated a little bit which was bizarre but it’s normal. It may be this?


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

False pregnancies are common- a bitch's body "thinks" it is pregnant until after she would have birthed the pups. Which is part of the reason why keeping a dog intact if you are not going to breed is a tricky decision. 

The only way to know for sure is to go to the vet for an ultrasound. But if you have no reason to think she could have been bred, then I wouldn't worry.


----------

